# approved



## Rip (Aug 28, 2014)

This is crazy. Since January, my new insurance refused to cover my Testosterone script, because the most recent blood result was too high, according to them. My script at that time was for 1.4mg every two weeks. 
I argued with the pharmacy and the Doctor about the fact that my original diagnoses of hypogonadism, was based on my initial bloodwork results in 2008.  Also, the current level was a result of the current dose, which should not determine my need for Testosterone therapy. They kept basing my need for TRT on my current blood results.
Recently, I called the pharmacy department of my insurance provider and asked them what I can do. They said they needed an authorization from the doctor. 
I contacted the doctor and I also made a copy of my original bloodwork (before I began therapy) and faxed it to the insurance company. In addition, I had the Doctor's office fax them whatever Documentation they needed. 
I called today and they said I'm approved for 400mg every 2 weeks. That's bizarre, because they previously turned me  down, while prescribed 1.4mg.  every 2 weeks. 
Now they're saying they'll cover 200mg/week. 
Maybe others can learn from this and try to get similar results


----------



## jSalud (Aug 29, 2014)

Score! Glad that worked out for you man!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2014)

That's how its done Rip. You don't take shit lying down. You have to fight for what you need sometimes. If you are persistent enough and firm you will get it.


----------



## Rip (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. Although, even though the insurance company said they approved me for 200mg per week, when I picked it up tonight, it had the original dose the Doctor had prescribed. The insurance company paid for it, but i was hoping it was the amount that they approved. Apparently, the Doctor stuck her nose in and gave me the amount she prescribed before it was approved. It sucks. Oh well. 
I don't get it…if the insurance company saw my original blood result and agreed to approve it for 200mg/week as a result, why can't I get that dose?


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 29, 2014)

Test is relatively inexpensive compared to Cialis or just about anything else for the matter.  There is no problem getting hrt scripts for it, I know I've done it for the past 3 years plus I cycle once or twice a year.

In many ways I'd rather manage my hrt myself and pay out of pocket.  The test piece is literally less than $2 per day if using a local compound pharmacy or under $1 per day if I am using a legit UGL.

Now is my insurance would cover hgh that would be a totally different story (but they won't of course).


----------



## Rip (Sep 5, 2014)

I spoke to the Doctors office today. Actually, I have a 2nd option…there's an anti-aging/rejuvenation clinic around here and the guy will allow me to buy Arimidex. I already went through one script and am ready for a refill. He's a former heavy steroid user who has to do TRT now. He says that 200mg is too much. He said he likes to keep people between 100 and 160mg. 
I guess I should listen to him. Is there any legitimacy to this?


----------



## juuced (Sep 5, 2014)

well you need bloodwork.  Some guys need 200mg/week to keep their total test levels at around 1000.  some others can get to 1000 on 100mg/week.

For me 100mg/week gets me into the 700 ish range.  My doc keeps me at 100mg/week so I need to supliement on my own up to 150mg/week to get to 1000 test.


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 11, 2014)

150mg weekly keeps me at 600-650. Not high enough!


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 11, 2014)

I felt great at the beginning of my treatment when bloods showed test level at 800.


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 11, 2014)

I will plead to get higher dosage after next blood test.


----------



## Paolos (Sep 11, 2014)

When my TRT was managed by the doctor my dose was 175mg/ week and that would keep my levels over a 1000. 
He reduced my dose to 125 mg/ wk in an effort to keep it around 600-700. You can always forget to dose before your 
bloods are done to get the desired results you want them to see. Of course this only works if they allow you to administer
your own injections. 

Was just too much trouble so when I cruise I use 250mg/ wk of my homebrew and bloods show 2290 total and greater than 51 free (facility limit)
so I guess my raws are good!


----------



## riprockwell (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice work man.  Glad you got the script for sure.  I know how challenging that can be.  But to answer your question, everyone is different.  I would say that 100-200mg is the most common range but there are so many other factors.  I know a dude who is on 250mg per week to keep his test at around 950.  Myself for example, I have my TRT dose at 125mg per week and I peak at around 950 TT and feel great.


----------



## Rip (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm trying .7 ml and Im going to get my blood done after I'm on that dose for a short time.  How long before I can be  sure that the results are due to my current dosage? Can anyone tell me? If it's not up around 1000, then I'll increase the dose. 
Also, the clinic is cool about Anti estrogens, so I have been able to buy pharmaceutical Anastrozole from him.  I've been taking 1mg twice per week.


----------



## Paolos (Sep 15, 2014)

Rip I wait 3-4 weeks before I recheck my bloods to see how a dosage adjustment worked. If you are just starting your cruise I would wait 5-6 weeks to check
it. I'm not a healthcare professional but I do think if its already in your system you don't need to wait as long to confirm.

I use my Anastrozole the same way as you (1mg every 3-4 days). Was using .5mg EOD and really did not notice any differance.


----------

